# Protesters blocking interstate shoot at driver



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;

Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?

Are they still just peaceful protesters and not RIOTERS and terrorists?


----------



## Simonsays78 (Dec 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
> Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;
> 
> Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?
> ...


Was he shot because he didn't hit enough protesters with his car ? The more of those selfish protesters who r risking lives r off the streets the better.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Simonsays78 said:


> Was he shot because he didn't hit enough protesters with his car ? The more of those selfish protesters who r risking lives r off the streets the better.


Get use to it this is what the Democrats want violence otherwise they'd be doing something about it. So elect Joe Biden and kiss the country and your ass good by. Cause if he and the Dems want us to be safe he would speaker up and not hide in his hole. And the Democrat government of those states would put an end to the violence. If the Dems get in to power there will be another civil war. That's what they want.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Well here in detroit. People are know to totally shut down an entire road street.
Once i had a passenger and all the roads were 1 way only. The way i needed to go was one way.
Well they had the road off to party in. What i did was drive my car the wrong way and to the next street to go the wrong way and out of the area to get to the free way. You make decisions in your life. You see these protesters why continue to drive towards them
Even if you get pulled over its not your fault you had zero choice but to go the wrong way down the street.
I was not going to put my self or passenger at harms way for a traffic violation i would of fought and won.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't trespass or you will get shot. This rule has been applied even in public street now.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Would've been wild wild west.... Cuz idve had to return the favor.... Don't bring a gun to a gun fight...oh wait something's not right about that... Well you know what I mean&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Get use to it this is what the Democrats want violence


Hey bro we're just standing up for our 2A rights! Republicans wanna take guns away.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> If the Dems get in to power there will be another civil war. That's what they want.


Its the republican led terrorist groups calling for civil war but they don't even know who to fight. Are they going to kill democrats, people of color, atheists? The bugaboo movement wants to overthrow the government yet they sit on the sidelines while the government attacks its citizens. But they don't care because all they see is democrats and antifa and care more about keeping their guns and not wearing a mask.
So I say quit being a keyboard warrior and bring on the civil war. Talk is cheap.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The dems cannot decide which bathroom to use, and we own all the guns and bullets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
> Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;
> 
> Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?
> ...


Shoot back !



ANT 7 said:


> The dems cannot decide which bathroom to use, and we own all the guns and bullets.


Yup.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Shoot back !
> 
> 
> Yup.


https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/26/black-americans-gun-owners-380162


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got caught up in this on Wednesday. It was intense. Came up to an intersection where traffic was backed up late at night. Protesters had taken over the intersection and were refusing to allow vehicles through. They were approaching the cars. Sticking their heads in the windows where the windows were rolled down. The second a driver honked or yelled at them to move, they would get up in their face. No police presence. This was on one of the main roads throughout the metro area, four lanes wide.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Where are these trouble makers.....


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Here is one where the driver did shoot back.

https://www.fox7austin.com/news/man...rotest-in-downtown-austin-has-been-identified


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Low IQ, dumb thug, dem protestors. Nothing new to see here.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They need to use the "scoops" from Soylent green to clean this mess up.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Hey bro we're just standing up for our 2A rights! Republicans wanna take guns away.


Wrong read up Dems want to take guns not Republican.



TBone said:


> Its the republican led terrorist groups calling for civil war but they don't even know who to fight. Are they going to kill democrats, people of color, atheists? The bugaboo movement wants to overthrow the government yet they sit on the sidelines while the government attacks its citizens. But they don't care because all they see is democrats and antifa and care more about keeping their guns and not wearing a mask.
> So I say quit being a keyboard warrior and bring on the civil war. Talk is cheap.


Wrong a hole it's the Dems starting the civil war . In Portland NYC etc. Open your eyes.



TBone said:


> Its the republican led terrorist groups calling for civil war but they don't even know who to fight. Are they going to kill democrats, people of color, atheists? The bugaboo movement wants to overthrow the government yet they sit on the sidelines while the government attacks its citizens. But they don't care because all they see is democrats and antifa and care more about keeping their guns and not wearing a mask.
> So I say quit being a keyboard warrior and bring on the civil war. Talk is cheap.


Just look around at who is starting all the Fighting .


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Wrong read up Dems want to take guns not Republican.


Ha! You fell into my trap puppet boy! My incisive sarcasm flew right over your head. Of course dems wanna take away your guns! Just like Obama did. Oh wait! No he didn't! More sarcasm. Dance fool dance!


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Simonsays78 said:


> Was he shot because he didn't hit enough protesters with his car ? The more of those selfish protesters who r risking lives r off the streets the better.


There are a LOT of people here who will tell you the driver deserved it and the protesters were peaceful.
They will also be the same ones fear mongering the current situation

Societies trash

The longer it takes "Good men" to do something, the worse it will get.
Where is your personal "red, do not cross line"? Do you have one?
Freedom is not free. never was....never will be. You earn it or you lose it.

Doing nothing absolutely unequivocally guarantees the latter.

If you ever want to know what all this chaos and madness is all about.......
It's at a source I would normally call dubious, but this is spot on.
http://big.assets.huffingtonpost.com/JBSBooklet.pdf


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Well here in detroit. People are know to totally shut down an entire road street.
> Once i had a passenger and all the roads were 1 way only. The way i needed to go was one way.
> Well they had the road off to party in. What i did was drive my car the wrong way and to the next street to go the wrong way and out of the area to get to the free way. You make decisions in your life. You see these protesters why continue to drive towards them
> Even if you get pulled over its not your fault you had zero choice but to go the wrong way down the street.
> I was not going to put my self or passenger at harms way for a traffic violation i would of fought and won.


You did that BEFORE getting 6 windows busted and a pitchfork jammed in your car? Didn't want end up like this guy?

http://www.drivearmy.com/uber-drivers-car-destroyed-teenage-hooligans/


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> You did that BEFORE getting 6 windows busted and a pitchfork jammed in your car? Didn't want end up like this guy?
> 
> http://www.drivearmy.com/uber-drivers-car-destroyed-teenage-hooligans/


This isn't even America anymore. Transformation progress 75% complete


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Ha! You fell into my trap puppet boy! My incisive sarcasm flew right over your head. Of course dems wanna take away your guns! Just like Obama did. Oh wait! No he didn't! More sarcasm. Dance fool dance!


now you say sarcasm not so, you were wrong and can't admit it.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You did that BEFORE getting 6 windows busted and a pitchfork jammed in your car? Didn't want end up like this guy?
> 
> http://www.drivearmy.com/uber-drivers-car-destroyed-teenage-hooligans/


Will insurance cover damages? It said there it'll take $8k to fix his car!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NotYetADriver said:


> This isn't even America anymore. Transformation progress 75% complete


no its not . it's fast turning into what the Democratic want,just think of all the Marxist Democrats AOC,Bernie Sanders,and the rest of the group.their main goal is to destroy the United States and make it a Marxist country.and if Joe Biden gets elected they'll have their puppet in the White House mission complete


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NotYetADriver said:


> There are a LOT of people here who will tell you the driver deserved it and the protesters were peaceful


From my understanding he already had a flat tire from the protesters slashing it but the question still remains, how did he even get on the highway? The cops had traffic stopped. The driver pulled off at the first exit after getting out of the crowd and located a cop who was investigating an unrelated accident. They impounded his car that time. So he actually contacted the police first. Now for the shooter, I'm not quite sure a responsible gun owner would have taken that approach. Probably not the smartest decision he made. You better have incredibly accurate aim if your going to be shooting into a crowd of people at a moving object. Then again I don't know what people expect when they March onto an interstate&#129335;‍♀


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Driver was said to be chasing a surge.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
> Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;
> 
> Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?
> ...


Time to begin driving on sidewalks.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
> Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;
> 
> Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?
> ...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> now you say sarcasm not so, you were wrong and can't admit it.


Just precious. All doggies are boys and kitties are girls.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> View attachment 491596
> 
> 
> They need to use the "scoops" from Soylent green to clean this mess up.


Make em CAT FOOD !


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
> Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;
> 
> Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
> Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;
> 
> Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?
> ...


Domestic terrorists. Arrest all of them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopefully he had his window rolled up and there were no words exchanged prior to the incident because I'm pretty sure they were not in a crosswalk. Plus he didn't even hit anyone so what would he be charged with? Driving down the interstate? LOL even if he did hit someone, if they're not in a crosswalk it doesn't come back on the driver unless they can prove the driver intentionally hit them. Good luck with that one especially when bullets 4 flying at him


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The paranoia and stupidity I encounter in the wider forum these days is absolutely breathtaking.
If the Civil War 2: Boogaloo is started in the USA, it will be started by the mouth -breathing moron set that have been fed so many lines by conspiracy theorists and face-book troll-memes and over-editted ominous music you-tube nonsense. This all stems to a failure of the USA social safety net, and more importantly its public education system.
Good Luck.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


>


This video is hilarious, that monkey had the right idea, I just wish he was a better shot.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> The paranoia and stupidity I encounter in the wider forum these days is absolutely breathtaking.
> If the Civil War 2: Boogaloo is started in the USA, it will be started by the mouth -breathing moron set that have been fed so many lines by conspiracy theorists and face-book troll-memes and over-editted ominous music you-tube nonsense. This all stems to a failure of the USA social safety net, and more importantly its public education system.
> Good Luck.


You are a complete moron, this we know, I know, I refuse to talk such an asshole, go ahead get me kicked off of this thread also, I don't give a shit. You as a moderator is par for the course.


----------



## RoadKook (Aug 30, 2016)

STOP the scourge that is BLM. Problem solved


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TBone said:


> Its the republican led terrorist groups calling for civil war but they don't even know who to fight. Are they going to kill democrats, people of color, atheists? The bugaboo movement wants to overthrow the government yet they sit on the sidelines while the government attacks its citizens. But they don't care because all they see is democrats and antifa and care more about keeping their guns and not wearing a mask.
> So I say quit being a keyboard warrior and bring on the civil war. Talk is cheap.


Just communists, socialists and progressives. They all need to be deported.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Just communists, socialists and progressives. They all need to be deported.









































*Unhinged Oregon Democrats Are Antifa's Biggest Fans After Trump Sends Federal Cops*

https://pjmedia.com/columns/victori...t-fans-after-trump-sends-federal-cops-n658268


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Did they tackle the shooter at the end of the first video? Hard to see what was going on and seems pretty dumb to crossfire like that at a moving target.



doyousensehumor said:


> You did that BEFORE getting 6 windows busted and a pitchfork jammed in your car? Didn't want end up like this guy?
> 
> http://www.drivearmy.com/uber-drivers-car-destroyed-teenage-hooligans/


My man Jermont looking sharp! Three piece without the jacket, Windsor knot. Don't see many reporters out there styling like that. Crazy story though!


nj9000 said:


> Will insurance cover damages? It said there it'll take $8k to fix his car!


Geez, I hope so, minus the deductible of course. Too bad he didn't have a dash cam. That footage would have been a gold mine to the right news outlet. More than enough to cover the damages, that's for sure.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287266843510669312
> Still want to start driving again soon? &#128562;
> 
> Appears to be just because they drove through their blockade. How does that justify being shot at?
> ...


heh, I'm a betting that injured person at the end was a gunshot wound from whomever was shootin at the car, I mean them bullets have got to go somewhere yeah?


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

This is what the protest is all about


----------

